# die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erforderlich



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Juni 2008)

Hi,

hab nun meinen Teich fertig gebaut und die Randfolie + Kapilarsperre komplett mit Rheinischem Buntkies abgedeckt. Ich möchte natürlich das meine 1,2 mm Folie lange hält und stell euch somit die Frage ob ich auch die Folie die als Wand im Wasser von der 1. zur 2. Stufe befindet mit der sehr teuren Steinfolie abdecken muss oder ob die böse UV Strahlung nicht durch den Wasserspiegel kommt und meiner Folie auch unabgedeckt nix passieren kann ?

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erfoderlich*

Morgen 

les mal hier

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15667


----------



## waterman (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erfoderlich*

Heißt das, dass man die Folie bei einem klaren Teich eigentlich auf den ersten 50 cm abdecken müsste?  
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erfoderlich*

Besser wäre das schon, es sei denn du willst alle 5 Jahre die Folie tauschen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erfoderlich*

da steht das der kautschukfolie die strahlung nix ausmacht ? sicher ?

mmpff .... also die hängenden Pflanztaschen lösen sich ja irgendwann auf... also werde ich nun doch zur steinfolie greifen müssen ?

wie lange könnte denn meine Standardfolie mit steinfolienabdeckung halten ?

meine stufe 2 liegt bei 80 cm vom wasserspiegel, unterste stufe bei 125 cm

.... mmmppf das würde ja echt teuer werden mit der blöden steinfolie, schätze so 300-400 € ... - nachträgliches verlegen sehe ich allerdings nicht als problem an

hier mal 2 bildchen ... die Folie ist natürlich noch ordentlich glatt gezogen worden:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/27650&stc=1&d=1213252280

und:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/27651&stc=1&d=1213252280


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erfoderlich*

Na nu mach dir man nicht son Kopp wegen der Folie, ich denke bei 80 cm wird nix passieren, mal abgesehen davon, das die eh bald begrünt ist   Und die Algen bieten ja auch Schutz vor UV.

Sieht aber echt schick aus   Alles so Aufgeräumt   Ist bei mir immer anders wenn ich am bauen bin


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erfoderlich*

Danke, heute siehts im übrigen so aus:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/27658&stc=1&d=1213253905

und

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/27657&stc=1&d=1213253908


die 1. stufe endet bei ca 25cm - ab da sieht man die folie, dadurch dass ich die wände so steil gemacht habe rutschen die kleinen algen die sich mal festgesetzt hatten von selber runter so das die Folie (momentan auch ohne filter ...) immer schön schwarz ist

bist du sicher dass ich mir dann auch weiterhin keinen kof machen brauch ? hab echt angst bekommen wg. der aussage mit 5 J haltbarkeit


----------



## Digicat (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erfoderlich*

Servus Ralf

   
Vom ehemaligen Schwimmteich

Wie du an den beiden Beispielbildern siehst, keine Folie mehr zu sehen und das nach ca. 3 Jahren.

Hier ist die Teichfolie ebenfalls senkrecht und trotzdem haben sich Algen angesiedelt  

Also mach dir wirklich keinen Kopf. 

Ps.: Bei "Naturagard" gibts auch Ufermatten.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erfoderlich*

wenn ich mit meinem Filter + der UVC nen klaren teich erreichen will, muss ich dann nicht besser die Folie von den Algen befreien mit einem schlammsauger ? eben um dieses ziel zu erreichen ? 

oder isses für das Teichklima besser wenn diese Algen am Rand drann bleiben und nur die Steine der einzelnen Schichten von dem Mulm befreit werden ?

oder am besten gar nicht saugen ?


----------



## Digicat (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erfoderlich*

Ralf, Ich gehöre zu der Fraktion Naturteich, bei mir durften die Algen auch auf den Steinen, im Uferbereich, usw. wachsen. Habe sie nur im Schwimmbereich abgekeschert.

Algen:
     

Teichübersicht:
 
Wie man sieht, der Schwimmbereich ist Algenfrei und das Wasser glasklar  

Ich habe den Teich nie mit einem Teichsauger bearbeitet, nur die Algen abgekeschert und am Teichrand liegen gelassen (um Lebewesen darin die Flucht ins Wasser zu ermöglichen) bis sie trocken waren und dann unter Sträucher und Hecken verteilt.
In meiner Signatur "1. Teichbau" anklicken, dann gibts noch mehr Bilder.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erfoderlich*

Hallo Helmut,
einen sehr schönen, vorallem großen teich hast du da - der schwimmteich filtert sich sicher selber durch den großen naturteich - oder benutzt du noch irgendeinen filter bzw. umwälzanlage? Fischies hast du auch viele drinn ? Den ersten Teich hast du ja im Sep 03 angelegt auch mit PVC Folie - hast du denn mal gehört wie lange diese Folie so hält ?

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Digicat (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erfoderlich*

Servus Ralf

Filter (Schwerkraft): Skimmer > Biofilter (grüne Kiste)(Grobabscheidung > Blähtonkugeln (nicht gebrochen)) > Pumpe (Aquamax 15000) im 24Std.-Betrieb (auch im Winter) > Bachlauf mit Wasserfall (ca. 5-6m lang).

Fische: Anfangs 10 Goldorfen (Mitte 2004), dann wollte ich 20 __ Moderlieschen, Verkäufer hat mir allerdings 20 Goldorfen verkauft :crazy , also hatte ich ab Mitte 2005 30 Goldorfen im Teich. Einen Nachwuchs (2005) hatte ich auch, allerdings kam nur eine __ Goldorfe durch. Somit waren es letztlich 31 Goldorfen
 
Bild ist aus 2006.

Futter: täglich morgens und abends eine Handvoll Sticks oder Flocken

Größe: Fläche ca. 250m², Volumen: ca. 250000 Liter, Tiefe: 1,70 - 2,00m, Längste Ausdehnung 19m, Breiteste Ausdehnung 16m, Rundum eine ca. 1m Breite Uferzone von Niveau 0 (Teichrand) - -30cm (an Kante in die Tiefe)

Garantiert hat mir der Teichbauer 15 Jahre.


----------



## Plätscher (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erfoderlich*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Helmut,
> auch mit PVC Folie - hast du denn mal gehört wie lange diese Folie so hält ?
> 
> Gruß Ralf



Hallo Ralf,

nur mal so als Hausmarke, mein Teich ist ca. 25J. alt, PVC-Folie 0,8mm, vor ca. 3J. habe ich ihn umgebaut.
Die Folie am Rand die teilweise in 20cm tiefe offen lag, war noch schön elastisch.
Die 2 Löcher die ich hatte entstanden durch meine eigene Ungeschicklichkeit.

Also mach dir keinen Kopp und genieße deinen Teich.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erfoderlich*

Hi Helmut,

ich hab glaub ich mal was gelesen das die Goldorfen wie kleine Räuber sind und den Nachwuchs von den anderen Fischies auffressen - wenn dies so ist könnte es schwierig werden wenn du tatsächlich mal __ moderlieschen reinsezten willst und möchtest das die sich vermehren - ist aber nur ne vermutung, bin kein super fischartenkenner.

Deine __ Molche und quappen kommen trotzdem durch ?, trotz der vielen Goldorfen ? Sicher hast du einen seichten sumpfwasserbereich wo die quappen geschützt sind.

Hast du eigentlich eine mückenplage am teich oder fressen die die Orfies alle weg ? Moderlieschen sollen da ja helfen.

Hast du denn mal ein Bild von deinem Filter parat, ich wusste gar nicht das man eine Grobabscheidung nur mit Blähton erreichen kann ohne sieb ?

Ich dachte immer das der Blähton oder Lava erst am Ende des Filterzykluses kommt.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erfoderlich*

Hallo Jürgen,

Danke für eure beruhigenden Worte, ich werd dann mal die steinfolie spaaren - trotzdem aber die Algen am rand zumindest im frühjahr absaugen.

wieviel sonne hatte dein Teich denn so am Tag abbekommen ... ich hab gestern gelesen dass man löcher in der folie mit doesenmilch sichtbar machen kann.... hast du deine auch so identifizieren können ?

Hast du die mit Fahrradflicken repariert oder mit PVC Kleber und Teichfolie

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Digicat (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erfoderlich*

Servus Ralf

Es hatten damals (den Teich besitze ich nicht mehr, seit Anfang 2007) sämtlich Kleinlebewesen (Libellenlarven, __ Käfer, Quappen usw.) genug Versteckmöglichkeiten. Die Orfen fütterte ich auch deswegen, daß soviel wie möglich "Dieser " überlebten.
Mit Stechmücken gabs überhaupt kein Problem, sie waren schlichtweg nicht vorhanden. Allerdings führe ich das nicht nur auf die Goldorfen zurück, sondern eher auf die __ Frösche, __ Molche, __ Wasserläufer, __ Rückenschwimmer, usw.. Die ja in großer Zahl am/im Teich vorhanden waren  

Beim Filter habe ich mich wohl nicht verständlich ausgedrückt.
In dieser grünen Tonne war zuerst der Einlass vom Skimmer (110 KG-Rohr). Dieser Einlass mündete in einen mit "Lochgitter" und Schaumstoffmatte (ähnlich Japanmatte) begrenzten Raum = Grobabscheidung. Hier wurde Laub, Algen usw. herausgefiltert. Danach kam dann der abgegrenzte Raum (Lochblech) mit dem Blähton. Danach wieder ein Lochblech mit dem anschließende Anschluss für den 1 1/2" Pumpenanschluß.
Fotos habe ich leider nicht hier auf der Arbeit, werde sie dir aber am Abend nachliefern


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erfoderlich*

ich freu mich auf deine Fotos  

übrigens hatte ich gestern einen blick in meinen Teich geworfen und hab da eine vielzahl an gelbrandkäfern 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gelbrandkäfer 
vorgefunden ....

ist echt lustig die zu beobachten - -- die halten sich unter den großen kiessteinen auf, schwimmen zur teichoberfläche - holen luft, schwimmen wieder unter den stein und dann kommt eine luftblase unter dem stein hervor ....


----------



## Plätscher (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erfoderlich*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> wieviel sonne hatte dein Teich denn so am Tag abbekommen ... ich hab gestern gelesen dass man löcher in der folie mit doesenmilch sichtbar machen kann.... hast du deine auch so identifizieren können ?
> 
> Hast du die mit Fahrradflicken repariert oder mit PVC Kleber und Teichfolie



Zu1: die Teile die offen lagen waren in voller Sonne, naja über die Jahre ist er jetzt sehr schattig.

Zu2: ich wußte wo die Löcher sind (teile "NIE" die Sumpfpflanzen im Teich mit dem "SPATEN"), bei einem Freund haben wir so ein Loch gefunden zwar mit Lebensmittelfarbe aber das Prinzip ist das Gleiche.

Zu3: mit Quellschweißmittel und PVC-Flicken, Fahrradflicken funktioniert nicht, sind unterschiedliche Materialien.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Digicat (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erfoderlich*

Die __ Gelbrandkäfer habe ich leider bei meinem Ex-Teich nie zu Gesicht bekommen  . Ob überhaupt welche da waren  .

Noch ein paar Impressionen:
   
__ Frösche:


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erfoderlich*

sehr schöne fotos hast du da gemacht  


so einen dicken brummer von libelle hatte ich auch schon mal zu besuch ... schöön anzusehen.
- welche seerosen sorte hast du denn ? sieht mir ganz nach fabiola aus 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Digicat (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erfoderlich*

Danke fürs Lob  

Welche Seerose das ist bzw. war kann ich dir leider nicht mehr beantworten, habs vergessen


----------



## Digicat (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erfoderlich*

Servus Ralf

Wie versprochen nun die Bilder vom Filter:
     

Skimmer alt:
 

Skimmer neu:
 

Noch ein paar Seerosenbilder:


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erfoderlich*

Guten Morgen und  


Vielen Dank fürs Fotomachen ! Hab mich sehr gefreut mal mer Impressionen von deinem Teich zu erhalten. Einen schönen Filter hast du da und die Seerosen gefallen mir auch sehr  , düngst du die eigentlich jährlich ?

Süss die vielen Froschies, ich hoffe keinem opassiert was bei deinem neuen Skimmer... hab da gestern was im Forum gelesen das einer meinte das bei seinem Skimmer (der gleiche wie deiner) die Froschies immer unter das Sieb oben klettern und dann nicht mehr rauskommen und leider dann jämmerlich zu Grunde gehen.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Digicat (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erfoderlich*

Servus Ralf

Die Seerosen und auch die anderen Pflanzen am Teich habe ich in den drei einhalb Jahren, *wo ich diesen Teich besessen habe*, nie gedüngt. Hatten die Pflanzen doch genug Dünger im Teich > Fischfutter.

Der Skimmer hat nie ein Problem, wegen der __ Frösche uns sonst noch alles Getier, dargestellt. Dieser Skimmer ist nichts anderes als ein Rohr ohne Sieb, also wenn schon ein Lebewesen mit hineingezogen wurde, durch die Sogwirkung, landete es in der Grobabscheidung des Filters. Von dort entfernte (rettete) ich diese, wenn sie denn wollten :crazy und sie kamen in den Teich zurück. 
 

Ich denke die anderen Teichkollegen haben einen anderen Skimmer (da gibts sehr viele am Markt), denn mein Skimmer hat wie gesagt kein Sieb und auch keinen Pumpenanschluß > der ist nur für Schwerkraftfilter gebaut = 110KG-Rohr-Anschluß (den Skimmer gibts auch für 150erKG-Rohr).


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erfoderlich*

alos versteh ich das richtig das du nun den teich erweitert hast oder bist du woanders hingezogen und hast dort einen anderen, also den großen teich ?


dann konnten die Froschies ja Rutschbahn spielen ...    

Vorsicht kann sicher zur Sucht bei den Froschies führen .... so eine Art Froschstargate ..... und wenn der böse Stoch kommt dann hüfen die alle ins Fluchtstargate ... 

gruß ralf


----------



## Digicat (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erfoderlich*

Servus Ralf

Ja wir sind von diesem gezeigten Teich/Filter weg gezogen.

Im neuen Domizil   (im Vordergrund die Teichgrube) habe ich mit dem bauen des "Zweiten Teiches" schon begonnen, wird aber aus finanziellen Gründen, heuer nicht mehr fertig. Darum, um meine Sucht nach Teich zu stillen, habe ich mir einen Miniteich Beitrag #38  angelegt.

Störche hats bei uns keine  gegeben, nur __ Reiher im überflug in die Schlafgemächer derer. Selten das sich   einer den Teich im überflug angesehen hat.

Die einzigen die sich im Wasser nieder gelassen haben     waren Stockenten.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erfoderlich*

na da hast du ja schon kräftig gebuddelt  

nimmst du nachher für diese Größe Teichfolie oder Kautschuk oder die flüssige malerbare Tripond Teichfolie ? oder baust du nicht selber ?- die ganzen vielen großen steinbrocken die du da im Garten liegen hast find ich ja toll ... so was kriegst du bei uns hier nicht im Ruhrgebiet. Nur viel Buntkies ausm Rhein.

- Ist ja echt wie Urlaub wo du da wohnst, ist da eine größere Stadt in der Nähe ? Ich komme aus Gelsenkirchen... hier im Pott gibts aber auch nicht nur rauchende Schlote - die Natur hält hier voll Einzug auf den stillgelegten Pütteländen.

möchtest du denn später mal KOI reinsetzten ? Haben deine Nachbarn auch teiche ?

in der Nähe meines Teiches stehen einige Nadelbäume da sitzt der __ Reiher des öfteren, da hier viele Leute einen kleinen Teich im Garten haben hat der Reiher eine schöne Auswahl und leichte Beute ... - bevor ich Fischies in meinen Teich reinsetze werd ich wohl noch schnell etwas Angelsehne rings um den Teich spannen. - oder mir eine kleine Schildkröte kaufen und zu eine Kampfschwimmschildkröte ausbilden 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Digicat (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erfoderlich*

Mahlzeit Ralf



> na da hast du ja schon kräftig gebuddelt


Buddeln lassen, der Teich wurde im Zuge der Gartengestaltung (Felsbrocken) gleich mit ausgebaggert.



> nimmst du nachher für diese Größe Teichfolie oder Kautschuk oder die flüssige malerbare Tripond Teichfolie ? oder baust du nicht selber ?- die ganzen vielen großen steinbrocken die du da im Garten liegen hast find ich ja toll ... so was kriegst du bei uns hier nicht im Ruhrgebiet. Nur viel Buntkies ausm Rhein.


PVC-Folie am Stück, 1,5mm dick, Olivegrün, darunter 1000er Vlies. Verlege ich mit ein paar Freunden  (wenn sie denn Zeit haben, aber bei dem Hopfentee  den ich ihnen anbieten werde, können`s schlecht nein sagen) selbst.
Die Steinbrocken (bis zu 2 Tonnen schwer) für die Gartengestaltung kommen aus einem nahen Steinbruch. Wurden mit einem Bagger punktgenau platziert   



> möchtest du denn später mal KOI reinsetzten ? Haben deine Nachbarn auch teiche ?


Keine Koi und auch sonst keine, zumindest meine jetzige Meinung. Aber das kann sich dann vielleicht doch einmal ändern  .
Ein Nachbar hat auch einen Teich, einen Naturteich mit Fischen.



> in der Nähe meines Teiches stehen einige Nadelbäume da sitzt der __ Reiher des öfteren, da hier viele Leute einen kleinen Teich im Garten haben hat der Reiher eine schöne Auswahl und leichte Beute ... - bevor ich Fischies in meinen Teich reinsetze werd ich wohl noch schnell etwas Angelsehne rings um den Teich spannen. - oder mir eine kleine Schildkröte kaufen und zu eine Kampfschwimmschildkröte ausbilden


Wir haben auch Nadelbäume in der Nähe (8-10m entfernt). Reiher habe ich allerdings bei uns noch nicht gesichtet. Allerdings liegen wir in der Zugzone von Seeadlern (lt. Birdlife-Österreich). Gesichtet habe ich auch schon welche, mit dem Fernglas, aber in Höhen, daß man sie mit freien Auge nur schemenhaft als "Vogel" erkennen konnte. Ob die einmal meinen zukünftigen Teich als "Futterquelle" wahrnehmen  . Bussarde und Falken sitzen öfters in der Nähe, aber leider noch zu weit weg um sie zu fotografieren. Ob die sich eventuell einmal einen Fisch holen kann ich leider nicht sagen.

Ich würde mir das mit den Fischen sehr gut überlegen, denn sie bringen viel Arbeit, ob jetzt mit dem Bau einer guten Filteranlage oder überhaupt am Teich. Eigentlich bringen sie nur Ärger. 
*ABER DAS IST MEINE MEINUNG​* :sorry an die Teichbesitzer mit Fische.


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erfoderlich*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Skimmer alt:
> Anhang anzeigen 27748



Das Bild ist einfach nur genial


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erfoderlich*

Hallo Helmut,

wenn du keine Fische im Teich möchtest, kannst du ja (wenn du mal einen zum Mittag gegessen hast ) ein stückchen auf nem speziell vielleicht von dir gebauten Seeadlersitzbalken dem guten anbieten.

Oder du schnappst Dir deine Profiknipsausrüstung und legst so los:

Der Balz-„Gesang“ des Seeadlers ist eine relativ hohe und etwas heisere, oft im Duett geäußerte Rufreihe wie „klü, klü, klü, klü, klü“ oder „rick, rick rick“, die zum Ende hin höher wird; dabei wird der Kopf nach oben geworfen. Die Rufreihe ist auf größere Entfernung dem Ruf des Schwarzspechtes nicht unähnlich. Der Ruf wird fast nur in Horstnähe und dort vor allem in der Morgen- und Abenddämmerung geäußert. Bei Störungen am Horst rufen die Altvögel anhaltend heiser und abgehackt „ak, ak, ak, ak, ak“, denselben Ruf äußern die Jungvögel im Nest bei Annäherung.

 

Möchtest du denn zb. Schwimmschildkröten oder Laufenten halten ... dann haste keine __ Schnecken mehr im Garten ... ? Aber die vertreiben dir dann dich chance auf einen näheren Sichtkontakt zum Seeadler und die Schildie könnte vielleicht geschnappt werden.

Ich wünsch dir gutes Wetter beim Verlegen der Folie, ist ne ganz schöne Zieherei .... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Digicat (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erfoderlich*

Servus

@ Christine: Danke, machst mich sehr verlegen  

@ Ralf: 





> Ich wünsch dir gutes Wetter beim Verlegen der Folie, ist ne ganz schöne Zieherei ....


Danke, aber wie geschrieben, erst nächstes Jahr. Mal schauen ob`s wirklich so schwer wird. Unser "alter/neuer" Teichguru und Freund StefanS gibt hier super [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/15/]Tipps[/URL]


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erfoderlich*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> @ Christine: Danke, machst mich sehr verlegen


erzöhl nett so an schmäh - dann derfst nett so dolle fodohs einstölln


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erfoderlich*

Ein schöönes WE euch allen .... ich freu mich auf weitere Fotos wenn ihr lust habt...

tschöööö, euer Ralf


:cu 



:hai


----------



## Digicat (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erfoderlich*

Na Hallo Christine

Schmähstaht bin i jetzt, 


> erzöhl nett so an schmäh - dann derfst nett so dolle fodohs einstölln


host den Spruch a wo g`lesen und g`merkt.

Der ist ja typisch "Wienerisch"


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erfoderlich*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> host den Spruch a wo g`lesen und g`merkt.



Na, erblich vorbelastet.


----------



## Digicat (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erforderlich*

  Elternteil = Wiener

oder

Gedächtnis


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erfoderlich*

 Meine Mutter kommt aus der Steiermark und meine Großmutter hat lange in Wien gelebt. Und ich war oft bei meiner Großmutter (nicht in Wien - aber sie hat zeitlebens den Dialekt nicht abgelegt - sie trank immer Deeh)


----------



## Digicat (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erfoderlich*

Danke für deine Auskunft  

Jetzt ist einiges klar  

Bist mid an Wurt a holbe Steirerin


----------



## Digicat (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erforderlich*

Um wieder zum Thema zu kommen  

Ralf, deckst jetzt die sichtbare Folie ab


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erforderlich*

Guten Morgen,

ich hoffe ihr habt alle gut das WE überlebt .... 

Nun zu deiner Frage Helmut: momentan bin ich dabei mir einen neuen Teichfilter aus 4 Maxitonnen (ca. a 50L) zu bauen (1 x Vortes mit Alusieb, danach grobe Schwämme mit Belüftungspumpe, danach feine Schwämme, danach ganz unten Lava- drüber Zeolith - drüber schwimmende Bioballs) - werde mal dazu demnächst ein neues Thema in der Eigenbaurubrik eröffnen

wenn dadurch mein Teich wieder schööön klar wird, dann werde ich sicher noch in Steinfolie investieren (auch der Optik wegen)- aber muss ich erstmal anspaaaren, die Steinfolie ist echt sehr teuer ( 1x1 m = 30 €) - ich bin am überlegen ob ich auch so eine Steinfolie selber herstellen kann  

 --- hat jemand da einen Tipp ? halten denn die kleinen gewaschenen Kiesel an der Folie wenn ich diese mit PVC Folienkleber anklebe ? ---

oder sind die nach 1 Jahr alle wieder ab ?  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Annett (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erforderlich*

Hallo Ralf,

die Steinchen halten teilweise nicht mal auf der gekaufen Folie.

An welche Stelle genau soll denn diese Folie? Wäre nicht Ufermatte/Kunstrasen eine Alternative?


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erforderlich*

Hi Ralf,
einen klasse Teich hast Du da, ich bin echt neidisch ...  . Auch wenn mein Teich noch in der Ausführung ist, die Aussage mit den 5 Jahren ist nach meiner Erfahrung gültig für PVC-Folie in "praller" Sonne. Vor über 20 Jahren habe ich meinen ersten Teich gebaut (Beton-Teich, ohne jede Folie). Der hielt 3 Jahre (in dem Jahr hatten wir vergessen, das Wasser abzulassen). Heute dient er als Pflanzenfilter für einen größeren Folienteich, der schon über 15 Jahre alt ist. Zu dieser Zeit gab es kein Internet, wussten wir nichts von Na..rt und haben wir nach eigenem Gutdünken gebaut. Ein Teil der Folie lag offen in der Sonne, ein Teil des Ufers mußte nachträglich korrigiert werden - die 0,5 mm PVC-Folie aus dem Baumarkt hat das alles mitgemacht, und ist bis heute nicht undicht. Der Teich wird aber nicht zum Baden etc. benutzt, und liegt seit gut 5 Jahren im Schatten der Wasserpflanzen, die ihn rund herum im Griff haben, und die Folie ist kaum noch zu sehen.
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: PVC kann eine Menge ab, und oberflächlich versprödetes PVC ist nicht gleich undicht! An exponierten Stellen wie Zugang zur Wasserpflanzenpflege/zum Baden kann das aber anders aussehen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erforderlich*

Guten Morgen an Alle,

liebe Anett, ich hab dir mal ein Bild drangehangen - den roten Bereich würd ich dann irgendwie abdecken wollen. Die Stufe darüber ist bereits vollständig mit Kies abgedeckt.

Bei Kunstrasen - du meinst sicher den Rasenteppich aus dem aumarkt (ohne Bodennoppen) hab ich Bedenken wg der chemischen Stoffe die da drinn sein könnten und sich lösen könnten wenn ich diesen in den Teich lege  ebenfalls befürchte ich dass dieser relativ schnell veralgt bzw. wie ein Magnet für Algen wirkt und ne grüne Wand wollte ich eigentlich nicht - ebenso befürchte ich dass er brüchig werden könnte im Winter und dann hab ich da ganz viele weiße Stücken im Teich die sich von der Unterseite lösen. 

Ufermatten aus Kokos lösen sich ebenfalls auf, ich hab allerdings auch welche aus PVC gesehen - nur wie gesagt hab ich nicht so die Lust den Algen einen tollen Platz anzubieten.

Dass sich einige Steine von der Baumarktfolie lösen ist mir aufgefallen, die haben da relativ kleine, also mit geringer Klebefläche aufgeklebt. 

Bei meiner Variante würde ich größere, also 8/16er Buntkiessteine ausm Rhein draufkleben. Die sind meist Flach und ringsum abgerundet - ich denke durch eine größere Steinklebeoberfläche könnten die auch länger/besser halten. Ich frag mich nun nur ob da PVC Kleber das richtige wäre  

??? Hat denn noch niemand hier im Forum ne Steinfolie selber angefertigt ???


Liebe Anett, hast Du denn den großen Tonnenfilter schon nachgebaut ? - hattest du ja in nem anderen Thread geschrieben ...
Ich hab die Minivariante (Tonne a 46L) für den kleineren Teich fast fertig - denk nur drann die Rohre -in- den Tonnen runterzuführen, außen ist doof. Wenn bei mir alles funz stell ich nen neuen Thread in der Eigenbaurubrik ein. 

@ Rolf - vielen Dank für das Lob, stell doch mal nen Bild von Deinem Teich rein

Gruß Ralf


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erforderlich*

 

Huuui, Bild vergessen - hier isses:


----------



## Annett (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erforderlich*

Moin Ralf,

also ich wüßte nicht, wo ich geschrieben habe, ich wollte mir einen Tonnenfilter bauen. Was soll ich auch damit?  
Bei mir war die Überlegung, den evtl. noch einzusetzenden Skimmer an ein Spaltsieb anzuschließen, mehr eigentlich nicht.

Zu Deiner Wandabdeckung. Jedes Material wird von den Algen besiedelt. Auch die schwarze Folie oder die Steinchen.
Wenn Dein Nährstoffhaushalt stabil ist, werden sie sich in Grenzen halten=schön kurz bleiben. 
Ich habe im alten Teich die Ufermatte von Naturagart. Meine langen Fadenalgenpolster befinden sich genau dort, wo ein Nährstoffeintrag stattfindet (Ameisen, die Boden über die Kapillarsperre schleppen; Randpflanzen, die Blüten und Blätter in den Teich fallen lassen) und nicht an der Ufermatte.

Vielleicht ist aber auch das Verputzen, wie es z.B. Simon in seinem Teich gemacht hat, eine Alternative? Halten wird es mit der richtigen Armierung sicherlich. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6432 (ab Seite 3)


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erforderlich*

Hi Anett,

sorry, aber irgendwie hatte ich im Hinterköpfchen das ich auf diesen Link durch dich damals gekommen bin, kann leider den Eintrag nicht mehr finden. 
http://www.heuft-plaidt.de/teichfilter.htm

 

Verputzen - da hab ich Bedenken wg. kälte / wärme Einwirkung.

Wenn ich mal wieder Zeit und Geld habe, werd ich das mal mit dem Bekleben der Folie testen und wennst toll klappt mal nen neues Thema eröffnen.

Wie läufts denn mit Deinem Umbau ? Haste schon viel geschafft ?

Gruß Ralf


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erforderlich*

Hi Ralf,
den Wunsch nach Bild erfülle ich Dir gern.
 
Da siehst Du den Delinquenten im zeitigen Frühjahr (April). Der Baum in der Mitte des Hintergrunds ist mittlerweile nicht mehr da.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: die Schwarze Folie im Wasser abdecken erforderlich*

Hi Rolf,

du hast aber auch einen schönen Teich - wenn der Baum wech ist könntest du doch da Prima nen bissel Erde anhäufeln und nen Bachlauf bauen - genug platz hast du ja ... und dann so richtig schööön ringsum bepflanzen.


----------

